# The One Show



## Bax__ (Jan 17, 2012)

This gives you two reasons to watch.... the other being Alex Jones....

http://www.rcahms.gov.uk/news/rcahms-goes-underground-with-the-one-show


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 17, 2012)

If just one of us watches it will double it's viewing figures


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Are you back in the UK?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll have to check this out later. What was Alex Jones doing on The One Show?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 18, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> I'll have to check this out later. What was Alex Jones doing on The One Show?



Ignore me! Just googled The One Show and see its not the same Alex Jones I was thinking of!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 18, 2012)

Alex Jones... *sigh. That place must be like the one in Orkney on Hoy. I got in that about 25 years ago and climbed up to the top of one of the tanks. My dive torch would throw a beam several hundred yards but I could not see the back of the tank. BIG!


----------



## zimbob (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking forward to this, Inchindown is ace 

Sadly lost half-an-hour of my life last night after reading that it was airing on the 17th...


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 18, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Are you back in the UK?



Yeh, Need to meet up sometime for an explore......


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 20, 2012)

Feck! I forgot about this! Was it any good?


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 20, 2012)

Bax__ said:


> Feck! I forgot about this! Was it any good?



you will get it on catch up mate not to worry furthest north i have been was Golspie what beautiful if not scary bloody roads


----------



## Walrus75 (Jan 21, 2012)

Available on iPlayer, the article is about 33 minutes into the program.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007tcw7


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 21, 2012)

Bax__ said:


> Yeh, Need to meet up sometime for an explore......



Sounds like a plan. If I manage to get any time away from this boat, that is. Scheduled for 200 plus days at sea this year.


----------



## zimbob (Jan 21, 2012)

Walrus75 said:


> Available on iPlayer, the article is about 33 minutes into the program.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007tcw7



Nice one, thanks for the link 

Worth watching, although I think they could have made more of it, linking it to the Tank Farm and so on. I am biased though


----------



## FFerret (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

Until recently used to watch The One Show on a regular basis, then got board with it.


----------

